# West Lakeshore Meet and Greet



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

There are people in Shelby and Scottville that need to check in as well as Fremont and Newaygo....We have the Coast Guard guys here in town that need to make a showing so we can say howdy......and thanks....and we need to get the gents from Manistee down to say hello....


LMF


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Are the dtails going to be in this thread? I'll see if my buddy Dann09/George wants to come down.

We're also putting together a Greet n' Meet for the Traverse City guys and gals, but that'll be during the week. We will probably talk about an ice fishing outing up here or there someplace.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

lkmifisherman said:


> There are people in Shelby and Scottville that need to check in as well as Fremont and Newaygo....*We have the Coast Guard guys here in town that need to make a showing so we can say howdy*......and thanks....and we need to get the gents from Manistee down to say hello....
> 
> 
> LMF


  Jearred will be there, I will let him know!


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Are the dtails going to be in this thread? I'll see if my buddy Dann09/George wants to come down.
> 
> We're also putting together a Greet n' Meet for the Traverse City guys and gals, but that'll be during the week. We will probably talk about an ice fishing outing up here or there someplace.


Whit I can keep the first post updated and edited with info as it comes to make for easy reading.....


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Shawn,
Sat the 2nd works for me @ Michaels. Hopefully with this cold. Might be time to break out the slammers ( not just at the bar).


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

How about Feb 2nd 8:00pm @ Micheal's I will reserve the west side room today for us. Tell all your buddies about it. I have informed a few people all ready. I think we could all learn a little from eachother. Plus I believe there will be cold beer there.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Already made plans with the wife, I am meeting her at 8 at the Hospital so she can take the kids....I will be there @8:15! Can someone put directions on here too???


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

To Micheal's, 

Get on us 10 and go west twords the downtown area of Ludington. The resturaunt is at the 3rd/last stoplight in the downtown shopping district. It is on the southeast corner of the intersection of Ludington Ave (us10) and Rath Ave. The address is 129W Ludington Ave.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

The new owner of Pere Marquette Sporting Goods is very exited to meet all of us and will be down at the meet and greet.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

fishin'magician' said:


> To Micheal's,
> 
> Get on us 10 and go west twords the downtown area of Ludington. The resturaunt is at the 3rd/last stoplight in the downtown shopping district. It is on the southeast corner of the intersection of Ludington Ave (us10) and Rath Ave. The address is 129W Ludington Ave.


THANKS!

BTW I cannot edit my first post as intended....? Whit????Help???


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

lkmifisherman said:


> There are people in Shelby and Scottville that need to check in as well as Fremont and Newaygo....*We have the Coast Guard guys here in town that need to make a showing so we can say howdy*......and thanks....and we need to get the gents from Manistee down to say hello....
> 
> 
> LMF


FYI - Jearred wont be able to make it....


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hopefully the weather cooperates, if so I'll be bringing the boat!!!!!


----------



## books (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll be there sounds like fun. Maybe tinkerbell can give us some pointers on fishing with bells:lol:


----------



## bk7799 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll give you some pointers, but it will cost ya! :evilsmile

Tink


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

A couple of pointers for outings and meet n' greets:

Make a list in the thread about who has shown and interest and/or commited to the event and keep it updated. Be sure the name of each member is correct. By doing this those who are reading the thread can easily, with one look, see who might be there. The other benefit is that you can send a PM to the members who have shown and interest with the details and/or any changes that might be necessary.

It is possible to send a PM to multiple members (I think the limit is 10 members at a time.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I Have Regenerated This As Ludington Meet And Greet Westside Anglers.


----------

